# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Dietetyka >  Zentel Albendazol przywry tasiemce motylice glisty sprzedam lek pasozyty

## prazykwantel sprzedam

Mam do odstąpienia tabletki Zentel Albendazole 200mg  5zł/tabletka, 2 tabletki w listku, zapakowane w pudełko kartonowe.
Ważność 12.2020.
Lek jest w oryginalnym opakowaniu.

Wysyłka pobraniowa 20zł lub koszt lotniczej wysyłki rejestrowanej z Tajlandii 20zł.

Oferuję równiez inne leki przeciwpasożytnicze na robaki, tasiemce, przywry, motylice, glisty.

Prazykwantel 600mg, od 2.5zl/tabletka, 08.2021

Yomesan 500mg od 2 zł/tabletka, 4 tabletki w blistrze, 01.2022 

Vermox Mebendazole 100mg od 1zl/tabletka, 03.2020.

Stromectol Ivermektyna 6mg od 20zl/tabletka, 04.2019

Leki są kupione w oryginalnym zapieczętowanym opakowaniu, w miarę możliwości bezpośrednio od producenta w ilościach i cenach hurtowych - co przekłada się na niską cenę moich leków. Przy mniejszej ilości odliczam do torebek strunowych. Przy zakupie połowy opakowania wysyłam w oryginalnym pudełku i dołączam naklejkę.

Doliczam 20 zł za lotniczą wysyłkę rejestrowaną z Tajlandii lub w przypadku wysyłki z Polski 20 zł za pobraniową. Powyżej zamówienia 200zł wysyłka bezpłatna.

Jestem w stanie pobić każdą opublikowaną cenę, do tego gwarantuję pewność dotarcia leku z Tajlandii - jeśli opóźnia się przesyłka, to wysyłam zastępczą z Polski.

Mogę szukać dowolnych innych leków, mniej popularnych - jakkolwiek, będą one droższe, ze względu na trudniejszy dostęp i cena detaliczna, a nie hurtowa.

Stosować można też profilaktycznie, szczególnie, gdy żyje się ze zwierzętami domowymi, w czasie ich odrobaczania.

Leczenie najlepiej przeprowadzić w całej rodzinie.

Leki przeciwpasożytnicze należy mieszać, bo robaki się szybko uodparniają.

Jan Krongboon

massagewarsaw gmail com

----------

